# Pumpkin?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone here add Libby's 100% Pumpkin to their kids daily diet?

On my other dog lists, I know some people use pumpkin for diahhrea or constipation ... but everyone went into freak out last year when you couldn't find pumpkin anywhere. So, when I was at the grocery today, and saw it was back on the shelves, I stocked up.

Poppy tends to be a little stopped up .... I don't think he drinks enough water, even though it is fresh and readily available. Would a tiny bit of pumpkin a day help?

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> Does anyone here add Libby's 100% Pumpkin to their kids daily diet?
> 
> On my other dog lists, I know some people use pumpkin for diahhrea or constipation ... but everyone went into freak out last year when you couldn't find pumpkin anywhere. So, when I was at the grocery today, and saw it was back on the shelves, I stocked up.
> 
> ...


That's why I do - I give the fluffs 1 teaspoon a day of pure pumpkin - it works well -

Have fun on your holiday.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie gets pumpkin every day....he doesn't drink enough water either. Today I put some organic stock in it so hoping he'll drink more.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I use pumpkin when we have a problem with diarrhea or constipation and it works great. 
I couldn't get Zoey to eat the regular canned pumpkin so my vet suggested I get Pumpkin & Cinnamon dog food mixer by Fruitables. I keep several cans all the time.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I mix pumpkin and plain yogurt together for Lady for a special treat. I call it "Pumpkin Mousse". 

It makes a terrible orange mess of her beard, though. It's hard to get out as pumpkin really stains.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I mix pumpkin and plain yogurt together for Lady for a special treat. I call it "Pumpkin Mousse".
> 
> It makes a terrible orange mess of her beard, though. It's hard to get out as pumpkin really stains.


Wow! Didn't think about that! Maybe I'll just get him to lick some off my finger. I'll try that today!

HUGz! Jules


----------

